

I'm Going To Scale My Foot Up Your A** - dsimms
http://teddziuba.com/2008/04/im-going-to-scale-my-foot-up-y.html

======
seagaia
Yow.

But yeah, getting code reviews and being able to take them without personal
hurt is apparently a skill that good programmers should have.

